# electric start no work



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

I recently acquired a Toro model ccr 2500e. The electric start does not work. Is there any info on how to repair this function? Thank you!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe this?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I Think you can get new ones on E-bay also. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@hammer,

Usually, the small spiral gear under spring tension on the end of the starter that spins the flywheel is the culprit. Those parts can be purchased from Amazon, etc.

Most have a C clip that needs to be spread apart in order to change out the defective gear. They make a tool to do remove it, but you can improvise, although it is a little tricky, it can be done.

One reason a lot of the gears are destroyed, is that the starters vibrate loose from the engine in many instances, thus misaligning the gear to the flywheel. Always periodically check the starter bolt's where mounted for tightness.



> Update … I see he was referring to a single stage … disregard my post referring to a 2 stage starter, as I do not own a single stage.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Toro also implemented using a Large Zip Tie to secure the electric starters in the single stage throwers to keep vibration from loosening them.


----------



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. It is a single stage 2500E. When I push the button, I get nothing. I checked and it seems the push button is OK. So, suppose something is wrong further down at the starter itself.


----------

